# Cats vs. Dogs



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Cats vs. Dogs, the on going debate about the better house pet, which do you prefer?


Dogs! =D


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Kitties!!!<3333


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

I like dogs better, but I would like both.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Kitteh cats<3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resonate (May 9, 2009)

Dogs!


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

_Do you need to ask?_


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Wow, this is pretty even ._. You see someone shout dog, then someone else shout cats, =o Let's watch shall we? -_q


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

Dogz even though there isnt a both option =(


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wow, this is pretty even ._. You see someone shout dog, then someone else shout cats, =o Let's watch shall we? -_q


Yes, indeed. p_o


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Dogz even though there isnt a both option =(


I would've... But i'm debating which is better, not which you like most. *watches thread*


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

KITTIES KITTIES KITTIES<33333


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> KITTIES KITTIES KITTIES<33333


DAWGEHZ DAWGEHZ DAWGEHZ!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Both Option pl0x.

p_q


----------



## Conor (May 9, 2009)

I like both.
Prefer dogs though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2009)

Cats are far more superior.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuh o:<


----------



## Josefii (May 9, 2009)

Dogs Rulez!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

DOGGEHS! <33 I Miss mah doggeh...:'( but hopefully I will get another beautiful leetle doggeh!


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu. And remember, I _always_ win. >D


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

CATZ CATZ KITTEHZ!


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Cats fo sho.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> DOGGEHS! <33 I Miss mah doggeh...:'( but hopefully I will get another beautiful leetle doggeh!


You broke the pattern! :0


----------



## Pear (May 9, 2009)

Cat's are cute, but they don't interact with you. They just walk up to you twice a day and meow, "Where's my food?"


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

I know right that why I posted CATZ AND KITTEHZ!!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I made eet bettar!


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

Dogs are so much more better.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Nuuu! cats are better <


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

DOOOOOOGEEEEEHHHHSSSS!


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

KITTEHHHZZZ<3


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Dogs aer winning


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Nuuuuu, cats better win *gets teh popcorn*


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

@ Crash: Daaaamn Straight!


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

.....Nuu. Dogs are gunna lose because I ALWAYS WIN


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> .....Nuu. Dogs are gunna lose because I ALWAYS WIN


Your not a cat :L


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> .....Nuu. Dogs are gunna lose because I ALWAYS WIN


That, and just because cats are better. >:]


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Cats are more cute and cleaner.. dogs slobber,, but I like both xD


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Cats are more cute and cleaner.. dogs slobber,, but I like both xD


Cats are lazier, dogs come to you  when you call them (AFTer  you train them anyway ), can be trained for many things, tell me, have you seen a cat walking a blind guy? A cat helping a handicapped child?


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus, In mai head ;D  Lol But I said I like both xD


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean, I want cats to win, AND I ALWAYS WIN.


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Shtill no both opshun?

I wag my finger at you vile fiend. >.>


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what if i always win? ONE of us is walking home with a "I always win except for that one time" title!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CATS have to win 111!!!!!1one


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Shtill no both opshun?
> 
> I wag my finger at you vile fiend. >.>


Like i said, it's not which one you like, it's which ones better =D And DOGS ARE, SO VOTE DOGS DAMMIT


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, you never win. xDDD


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm insulted! >:O


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, its true! XDD


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies, and i'll prove it today! D:<


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_cats can be trained just as well as dogs, people just choose not to. Also, if you haven't noticed only big dogs are trained for handicapped people because big dogs can protect them from danger and stop the blind people from getting hit by cars. XD I fail at explaining things today._


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

I l<3v the cheetah


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Cats.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 9, 2009)

Dogs!! xD


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's a weird way to use it. But smaller dogs are cuter than smaller cats


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Cats.


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_No way! tiny cats are adorable!_


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I think small dogs are yappy and annoying. Big dogs are pretty cool though.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Tell me that's not cute :>

And yes, big dogs are awesome.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOEZ SO CUTE CAN"T RESIST!!!! D:


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Totally cuter. XD


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww<3333333333


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








^ CUTER!


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! Isn't it adorable?


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CUTE<33333333333333


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic#1: Awwww
Pic#2: HOLY *censored.2.0* GET THAT THING AWAY!
Pic#3: AWWWWWWW!


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...not at all.


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

^Cuter then dogs.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD that was my thought


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

OMG! SO MUCH CUTENESS


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS UGLY!! >:]]]  FunFact: Im listening to Miley Cyrus. xDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 9, 2009)

Cats are sexier.
End of story.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't resist it!

@ Watercat:


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. It kind of creeped me out. Hahaha.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu. Blaah...


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Cats are sexier.
> End of story.


Sexier? Are you turned on by cats?


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Cats are sexier.
> End of story.


Heck yes!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Cats are sexier.
> End of story.


true


----------



## star-girl (May 9, 2009)

I'd have to say dogs. But if there was a "Both" option, I'd choose that one.


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Aww come on Crash, look what you did to the page. >_< Haha.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just shows that dogs are better! Cuz you got no taste! >


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz
What mega be thinking about. :O


----------



## FITZEH (May 9, 2009)




----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't like Miley Cyrus, but she does have taste when it comes to animals. Hehe.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

>








:3


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You don't see any cats playing poker now do you?


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

CRASH< CATS ARE BETTER AND YEW KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Make a both option NAO >:l

But dogs are better in my opinion.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT JUST CAME ON! ITS NOT LIKE IM CHOOSING TO LISTEN TO IT! &&YOUR THE ONE WITH NO TASTE! KILLERS IS ALL YOU LISTEN TO!? Come on.....


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

I have something that will completely end this "debate" Hehe.






Oh yeah. I went there.


----------



## FITZEH (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> CRASH< CATS ARE BETTER AND YEW KNOW IT!!!!


STOP WITH THE LIES PEOPLE! DOGS! ARE! BETTER!!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teh DOG IS A LIE <


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AW HELL NAW YOU JUST SAID THAT!

Look at the poll people! Dogs are winning :veryhappy:


----------



## FITZEH (May 9, 2009)

I like kittens aswell but i don't like cats  :gyroidconfused: 

Not as much as dogs!


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I like kittens aswell but i don't like cats  :gyroidconfused:
> 
> Not as much as dogs!


Dogs are a gift from heaven :> lolz


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

EHH don't bring that dog movie in here <


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Guys, guys. Come on now. Hello Kitty owns all!


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Guys, guys. Come on now. Hello Kitty owns all!


Garfield! Snoopy! Scooby-Doo!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

HELLO KITTY IS A DISGRACE TO CAT KIND!!!!! dogs don't rule CAT DO!!


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The three of them put together don't even compare. Muahaha.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention all those dogs playing poker xP


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You underestimate them! Even one of your own cat person hates Hello Kitty! >:3


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









WHAT now?! XD


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*whispers* Garfield is a cat.


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA. I just realized that he wrote that....


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it's drawn with crayons


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAYZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I notciced that too D:


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i just realized that XD boy am i out of it 

But still Snoopy and Scooby > Garfield and Hello Kitty


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO CRASH FAIL!

Holy hell, I literally rotfl.


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic, I know.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*counts Hub's fails*

You wanna go at it again Fail boy?


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

MASTER CRASH LOVES GARFIELD!!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late.

I ALREADY counted all my fails.

C:< Wned.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao. Hey! Dont be mean to my brother! l:<


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Kitty cats


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not owned, there's too many of your fails to count, boy.


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUH UH.

I've only had *Insert number of fails here* since I joined tbt.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, Brandon, just _ignore_ my post. o.e


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have more fails than all the posts in TBT!

Back on topic..:






Look at those cute widdle legs! :3


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Kitty cats


Nuuu. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## beehdaubs (May 9, 2009)

Dogs.  Enough said  T_T


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yeah, Brandon, just _ignore_ my post. o.e


Shhhh, quiet i'm owning Hub :> 

 hey, he wants a piece'o me, i'ma give him a piece 'o me.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O


----------



## Draco Roar (May 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Dogs.  Enough said  T_T


At least someone is talking sense. Along with Crash and...Crash...


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Dogs.  Enough said  T_T


*hands Bdubs a cookie*

You deserve it gude sir!


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly?

Liez.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want multiple cookies NAO!!!111


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST FER THAT, IM TOTALLY GONNA INSULT YOU WITH SHAKESPEARE <


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hands bdubs multiple cookies*

I'ma snipe u nao k?


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, let's wait till tonight before our showdown XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 9, 2009)

dogs


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> dogs


GABBY! I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL! >:l


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is


----------



## beehdaubs (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u cant snipe me cause i have teh snipar rifel!!!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> dogs


gabbeh how could you D: CATS ARE BETTER


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's right she is.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not no'mo.  =]


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Look at the score *****es! > 19 to 8! DOGS! *howls* xD


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Look at the score *****es! > 19 to 8! DOGS! *howls* xD


Dog's for teh win. Cats are slightly getting closer to dog's levels though. =r


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Fine, I"m coming to teh DARK side


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Look at the score ******es!* > 19 to 8! DOGS! *howls* xD


You did NOT just call me that! You know what? I'll let that slide. But, next time, you're dead. :}


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao Censor fail. 

And OYESHEJUSTDID!


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Fine, I"m coming to teh DARK side


DARK side?

@ ACROX: That wasn't directed at you  But this was, BI-..MOTHER-..JACK-..DI-..A-.. ...ma'am :L


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh it kinda was cuz you were rubbing it in the "cat lovers" face and that would be ME. ;]


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Shakespeare insults! w00t!


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

I love dogs


----------



## royal 9999 (May 9, 2009)

Dogs.  Cats are annoying as hell.


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I love dogs


But...didn't you just........Nevermind. *Sigh*


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I love dogs


You're on my "hit list." YOU TOO, ROYAL! >:]]


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Dogs.  Cats are annoying as hell.


^5's


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you talking about!!?!?!?! I love dogs <


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, whatever, another dog lover. =P


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disown you nao. >:l   
You're on my "Hit List." (


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIEZ.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACROX's new name: The person who always wins except for that one time she lost to the guy who always wins

:veryhappy:


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:  do I still own yer pic





<big>I LOVE DOGS</big> true


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. And your new name would be: I won once against ACROX but she beat me 20 times more than I beat her and shes the prettiest girl in the whole world   lmfao  xDD


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

LIEZ!!!!11!!!oneone!!!


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o Name those twenty times >:]


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25!? Last time I checked, 20x1=20


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? When did i say 25?....


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. Wait. I was thinking that times said five? Wow, Im out of it. xDD


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to sleep at 3, and woke up at 6 for abit, your not the only one ._.


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You're

GET IT RIGHT DAMN IT.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wut, su mii.


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Can I pick both?


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mebbe I will. >:l


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm out of it too :L


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh. ;D


----------



## royal 9999 (May 9, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh snapp


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

Haha. That sounds very threatening. You guys better watch out.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUN, when she says it she means it! :O


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO ITS THE ARMY ACROX THE'VE COME TO RAEP MY RAINBOWZ. LOL. I DUNNO but run!!


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaa. You guys know me so well. ;]]]


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Royal. Be scared. >D


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

dogs


----------



## Hub12 (May 9, 2009)

Dogs.


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2009)

Pooches.


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

Dogs


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Is the debate over already? D:


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Is the debate over already? D:


Might as well be, dogs are clearly more loved than cats here. =P


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

yeah, Everyone loves dogs


----------



## Orange (May 9, 2009)

Here's my cat.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Here's my cat.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


A coooooool cat, yo madda faka, sup biatchhhhhh?


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

^^Teh coolest kitties alive. XD In the shape of an upside down heart. <3


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 9, 2009)

DOGS FTW!!!


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> DOGS FTW!!!


>_< Haha.


----------



## Pup101 (May 9, 2009)

I like both, but i love dogs alot more!


----------



## brotatochip (May 9, 2009)

I haven't given up yet 

CATS ftwww<33


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

I love Cats to death, but unfortunately I'm allergic to them.


----------



## brotatochip (May 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I love Cats to death, but unfortunately I'm allergic to them.


):
Oh well. You voted for cats right!?


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## brotatochip (May 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell we're going to be good friends

*high5's!*  xDD


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Same here lol kidding

CATS FTW.


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make up your mind already!


----------



## brotatochip (May 10, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

What do you mean.. I love.....*insert word her*


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Gosh that's a tough one for me. I vote Dogs because they can be SOOOO CUTE as puppies!

*runs away to regain masculinity


----------



## brotatochip (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Gosh that's a tough one for me. I vote Dogs because they can be SOOOO CUTE as puppies!
> 
> *runs away to regain masculinity


You should also be running away because you're gonna be on my "hit list." Along with Night, Royal, Master Crash, Hub, && more. Consider yourself loved....in a bad way.


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why am I on yer Hit list!!! I thought you loved me!!!?!? Fine, I guess I'll go see mega then < Lol I love cats<3
and its true


----------



## brotatochip (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz you started loving dogs more den catss! But now you're off it!


Updated "Hit List": Royal, Master Crash, Hub, Galen && more


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, since there's another debate going on...

BRING IT ON CAT LOVERS!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Okay, since there's another debate going on...
> 
> BRING IT ON CAT LOVERS!


Why to you love dogs?

p_-


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

Doggies!

I know this is unrelated but  @ ACROX's sig.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz they're ftw


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG, this is back!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y r dey


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at them =3 Kitties are cute, but adult cats are, meh.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have yet to tell me WHY you like dogs you're losing this discussion :|


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god dammit, just read the beginning of the page


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaha looks like you have lost.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you haven't done anything for your crappy cats


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega has but if I must

Fluffy cute small can talk and dance play with string to name but a few.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2009)

Cat<Dog<MOOSE


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs can talk, hunt, help handicapped people, and are just doggone cute :3


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOT DOG mister!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cats are more nimble were worshipped


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worshiped for what exactly?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to egypt


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's too hot


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 1, 2009)

dogs but  richacfan can have both she can buy a cloning ray that can merge them together

but sadly the dlcat ate her and she die and in hell the devil makes her....

CleAn HeR RoOm OMG :'(


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

i hear its great this time of year


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

gtg cat's meowing


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> dogs but  richacfan can have both she can buy a cloning ray that can merge them together
> 
> but sadly the dlcat ate her and she die and in hell the devil makes her....
> 
> CleAn HeR RoOm OMG :'(


...

What? :/


----------



## Thunder (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> gtg cat's meowing


lolwtf


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 1, 2009)

well its true


----------



## MygL (Jun 1, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> dogs but  richacfan can have both she can buy a cloning ray that can merge them together
> 
> but sadly the dlcat ate her and she die and in hell the devil makes her....
> 
> CleAn HeR RoOm OMG :'(


?


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

<big>RIOT!!!</big>  Dogs!!!


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kittehs are better. :3


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

neither parrots rule


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

airhead said:
			
		

> neither parrots rule


GTFO of a Cats vs. Dogs thread then |:<


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 2, 2009)

Dogs.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 2, 2009)

Kittehs.. ♥


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to say cats but I'm allergic to them... but cats>dogs.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 2, 2009)

dogs!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dogs.


: D<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have more than 20 dogs, what do you expect?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0*, and my Mom won't even let me have my own dog :<


----------



## 4861 (Jun 2, 2009)

DOGS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2009)

DOGS FTW!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, I had to wait years before I got my first dog.


----------



## John102 (Jun 2, 2009)

dogs ftw


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

If i had a dog I would obv say dog. but i have a cat so i obv say cat

yo' get me right


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll put it bluntly.
Huskies are the only cute dogs.
Dogs with ugly floppy ears = Ugly.
Dogs with pointy kitty like ears = Cute and awesome


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'll put it bluntly.
> Huskies are the only cute dogs.
> Dogs with ugly floppy ears = Ugly.
> Dogs with pointy kitty like ears = Cute and awesome


Dogs are cute however they come.

kbai


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>








And Mega, that dog has issues. You can't say that all dogs with floppy ears are ugly just because of that dog.


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw that kitty looks like a brain :3


----------



## Anna (Jun 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a strange was the cat in kinda cute


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

IF U LUV KITTIES GO TO MAH TOOPPICC NOZZ join the army and omg coffee it DOES look like the brain !!!


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 2, 2009)

i like cats sorta, cause i like wild cats =P

But even so, i would have to say dogs if i was going for a pet.  Dogs are less... Wierd


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 2, 2009)

Pfft. Everyone knows in terms of pets Cats and Reptiles are the best.


----------

